# New UK surrogacy agency launched by the Natalie Gamble Associates team



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi everyone

I wanted to give you the heads up about Brilliant Beginnings, the new non-profit making UK surrogacy and egg donation agency which Helen Prosser and I (the directors of Natalie Gamble Associates) are launching this week.

The agency is non-profit making and any resources will be reinvested into our campaigning work. We have written a launch piece for Bionews which you can read here: http://www.bionews.org.uk/page_337330.asp. I know these are issues very dear to the hearts of many of you, and we will need all the help we can get to make them happen, so if you can help or spread the word, please do. You can also follow us on ******* for updates https://*******.com/brillbeginnings. 

There is more information for UK intended parents about how Brilliant Beginnings can help with:
- impartial practical advice on all the options available in the UK and worldwide,
- practical support with US surrogacy journeys,
- in time, matching with UK surrogates and egg donors (although we are currently at an early stage with this) and
- professional support through surrogacy from start to birth.

If you are thinking of becoming a surrogate or an egg donor there is also more information on our website.


Natalie


----------



## sazzasarah (Jun 29, 2010)

Wish you all the best with this Natalie - the website looks great! x


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you


----------

